# Silver Black



## Whitewave (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a two year silver black tovero and would love to see other silver black horses pinto or not just would like to compare color .

Thank you

Jenn P>S Here is is finallly got Photbucket to work....Does he look silver black to you?












Weanling Picture


----------



## Kendra (Jun 11, 2009)

Here's two very different shades of silver black!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 11, 2009)

Our silvers...... I love silver horses



:yes





*[SIZE=14pt]Ericas Echos of My Destiny (HOF), a/k/a Destiny[/SIZE]*
_2004 AMHR / AMHA smokey silver black stallion – co-owned with Erica Killion_

National Champion (halter) / Res. National Grand Champion (driving) / Hall of Fame (halter)

Grandson of both Alvadars Double Destiny and Little Kings Buck Echo

Now also a Proven Sire of Show Quality, Typy Foals









*[SIZE=14pt]Edgewood Skip To My Lou, a/k/a Lou[/SIZE]*

_1994 AMHR / AMHA silver dapple pinto with sabino brood mare - halter championships - push button driving horse_

Proven Dam of Quality Foals including Halter Champion WFM’s Skippin Miracle and 2008’s WFM’s Passionately Dun









*[SIZE=14pt]Harrells Rowdys Reflection of Hope, a/k/a Hope[/SIZE]*

_2002 AMHA/AMHR Silver Dapple with Sabino mare - Halter Grand Champion - Daughter of Cross Countrys Rowdys Reflection_

Proven Dam of Show Quality Foals including WFM’s Dun Buckin Around and Harrell’s Flirting With Perfection


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 11, 2009)

I currently have two silver blacks.

Irish Hills An American Girl aka Amy

Little Kings Junior Jinx x Irish Hills SG Fascinating Rhythm






and pictured here with her dam, after being clipped.






And here is a colt I'm getting from Erica. Erica's Irish Hills Destined For Fame aka Desi.

Erica's Echos Of My Destiny x Erica's Shezzz Got Legzzz


----------



## wpsellwood (Jun 11, 2009)

Well you know I have to show off Doors any chance I get.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 11, 2009)

I like the really black silvers with white manes and tails. I think they're so striking.

this is Moon Dancer






Moon Dancer's dam, Spring






And Spring's '08 filly who is going to be that very dark silver with white mane and tail. Actually she is now. She was born the dark silver then the baby hair turned almost white over the winter. You could hardly tell she was pinto. Now, in just the 3 weeks since the last picture was made she has turned dark and is getting darker every day. I need to get new pictures.











Many years ago I was at an Arab show and saw a gorgeous stallion this color.... black/gray with white mane and tail. Heavily dappled. I wondered at that time if he was a gray.....figured he was, but he sure looked like a silver dapple. Gorgeous!

Charlotte


----------



## Becky (Jun 11, 2009)

Here are a couple of mine.

East Acres Stary Night. Silver black splashed white mare.






And Stary Night's daughter, Redrock Neon Starlight.






I *LOVE* silvers and would have a whole herd of them if I could!


----------



## roxy's_mom (Jun 11, 2009)

Here's my silver black (silver dapple) mare.

Morning Glory Silver Bullette

Pic taken 5/31/09






Pic taken 5/13/09






From a distance she almost looks black but when she's clipped she get the silvery color. She's just starting to dapple out now.

Becky M.


----------



## CheyAut (Jun 11, 2009)

I LOVE silvers



I have three that are silver black (also have some silver bays and a silver buckskin)

My silver blacks are:

Cruiser, Ee aa Zn no cream:
















PRF Destinations Dubai (not tested but kinda obvious  )
















CheyAuts ToBe Or Not ToBe (Shakespeare) Ee aa Zn no cream (not tested but his parents are ee aa and must have silver for his dam, and sire is Ee aa no cream no silver. All three are also appies)


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 12, 2009)

My favourite colour! I also love liver chestnut (which is similar in appearance). My princess, Lexus. I have better pics, but it's late...So here she is very pregnant...


----------



## minimule (Jun 12, 2009)

Little Americas Buckeroo Gal, as a yearling clipped, winter coat and clipped again.
















Her first baby, Tamales Don't Tell Momma "Mouse"


----------

